# First GTR Review



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I would write a little 1 week report from a new owner perspective.
Bought a MY10 Just over a weeks ago, Gun Metalic, Sat nav etc.

The first one week I have driven quite calmly to see what kind of mileage the car can do. Done over 250 miles on a full tank, the average MPG has been about 21, have done about 100 miles of motorway and A-roads and the rest town driving.

Have researched HPC service prices, looks like I will need about £1100 per year for servicing and have decided to get tyres, pads, discs etc from non Nissan garages to save cost.

The performance, handling and dynamics of the car are superb, I am also very happy with the interior and the cabin refinement.
Coming from a Audi A5, I was a bit wary about how the electronics, sat nav, seats etc might be, but was pleasantly surprised.

I have been thinking about taking the car to a track and possible mods in the future but still undecided and will do more research.

Glad to be a member here...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

gratz to be member


----------

